

Why Sheryl Sandberg is Wrong About Women - startupstella
http://feefighters.com/blog/why-sheryl-sandberg-is-wrong-about-women/

======
torontos
The gender gap argument never held much weight for me... there are a number of
studies saying that if you adjust for a certain number of factors, the gap is
pretty narrow (IE women who didn't take time off to have kids, etc)

While women now make up a majority of college students, there is also a factor
of what they study. They make up just a third of top-tier b-schools, for one
thing, and a smaller number at engineering schools.

Here's an interesting study: Women don't negotiate...
[http://neweconomist.blogs.com/new_economist/2006/07/menstrua...](http://neweconomist.blogs.com/new_economist/2006/07/menstruation.html)

~~~
seanharper
Its not really fair to adjust for factors such as not taking time off to have
kids. There are a number of biological reasons why it makes sense for women to
be more involved in the early stages of rearing children than men (for example
- only women can breastfeed).

For career focused women it is a very big problem that many career paths don't
allow an easy way to take time off (or even just slow down a little bit) for
children and then come back to reasonable opportunities.

------
cafard
The study from 2009 is indeed a publication from 2009. When I trace it to yet
another web site, I find that the citation for the US figure is from a study
of 1998. But it mentions "social construction", so I guess it's scholarly.

